# Filter The Guide - How do I get rid of this?



## Hooterville (Jul 11, 2010)

Have an H24-700 and now every time I hit the guide button I get the Filter the guide screen.
I don't see anything in the settings and was wondering how to get rid of this?
It just started out of the blue.
Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Check your setup menu and make sure you've selected "grid" under display options.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

"Hooterville" said:


> Have an H24-700 and now every time I hit the guide button I get the Filter the guide screen.
> I don't see anything in the settings and was wondering how to get rid of this?
> It just started out of the blue.
> Thanks.


Under display preferences in setup - option "Guide shows" set to "grid guide first", rather than "categories first".

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Hooterville (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks, Guys
Finally found the setting and fixed it.


----------

